# word for mac changed doc to rtf



## fargok (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure I'm in the right place, but I'll try anyway. From out of nowhere all of my doc files were turned into rtf files and I can no longer open any of them. What's going on?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How are you defining "turned into" or why do you think they have turned into RTF files?

Was the filename extension changed? 

Or was it that the icon associated with it changed to an RTF icon and/or when you choose OPEN, only RTF applications are listed? If so this usually is indicative of the original program that created the file being deleted from system. In this case is Word still installed on your machine?


----------



## fargok (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Headrush. I know that all of these files were .doc files. Now they are .rtf files. Odd that some turned into .rtf files yet I could still open them. When I go to the magazine view in word, there is a picture of a young boy and some writing that looks like a parable or something. I can't see that closely. I recently upgraded to osx 10.56 from 10.39, but that was a month ago and this happened only yesterday. Word is still installed. Do you think there is a way to make these files readable again? Thanks. Fargok


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Cant really say much from the info you have given.

You never answered why you thought they are RTF now, from the extension?

You also said "I could still open them" but then you ask "is there a way to make these files readable again?" 

If you could post one of the files, that would help also.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

.rtf is TextEdit's default saving format. you don't even need MSFT word anymore to be quite honest as with textedit you can open and edit .doc and .rtf


----------

